# 2010 NCAA Tournament Selection Show



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Holding. One hour till the field is announced.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Waiting to see if Illinois is NCAA Tourney bound.. or NIT.. I'm still not sure.. Clearly they are one of the best 64 teams but.. for some reason my heart tells me the committee doesn't take Illinois..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn it Florida. choking again in the SEC tourney costs them a bid. :sad:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm so excited! lol

All I want to see is that Duke gets a 1 seed, Utah St. makes the tournament, and Illinois does not make it. Everything else I can live with.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The overall numver one seed... Arkansas Pine Bluff


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kansas


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What ... not the Lions!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

My streak is over... awful decision by the committee


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Kansas, Kentucky, Duke, and Syracuse in that order. I think that's perfect.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Duke the 4th number 1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke didn't deserve to be a #1 seed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They ranked Duke ahead of Syracuse.... LMFAO... lets see what the **** else these brainiacs came up with it. 

Absolute ****ing disgrace... disgraceful.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Kansas, Kentucky, Duke, and Syracuse in that order. I think that's perfect.



Its absolute ****ing disgrace.... and ****ing morponic... fucl off Bucknmer you ACC bum lover. There is absolutely zero ****ing way that Dukje is a one seed or that ****ing Syracuse shoudl be facing Kanssa.


**** off committe. you stuipuid douxhebags.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you typing on a blackberry JN? Or are you literally so mad you had a seizure while typing?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

No I am not drinking, typing quick and laptop a little far from me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

4 for 4 so far. I've got to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Higher RPI and won their conference tournament. Cuse went out in the Quarters, which is significant. Plus Duke is #1 in Pomeroy, which we know the committee considers.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Higher RPI and won their conference tournament. Cuse went out in the Quarters, which is significant. Plus Duke is #1 in Pomeroy, which we know the committee considers.


I'm with you here, Nim. I thought the decision was fine.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

But I am not happy about two things

1) First and primarily that Syracuse has to face off Kansas - that is retarted.
2) That my streak of one seeds is over. No way is Suke a one seed. Hooray for their marquee wins against ... hold on now at Home vs Maryland, and at Clemson.... does a one seed run the away guantlet of Georgetown, Wisconsin, and Maryland with zero wins.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Higher RPI and won their conference tournament. Cuse went out in the Quarters, which is significant. Plus Duke is #1 in Pomeroy, which we know the committee considers.


RPI is irrelevant. Sorry


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Some good teams in that first OKC pod.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So some at large is getting a thirteen seed,


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Midwest Region:

#1 Kansas vs #16 Lehigh
#8 UNLV vs #9 Northern Iowa

#5 Michigan State vs #12 New Mexico State
#4 Maryland vs #13 Houston

#6 Tennessee vs #11 San Diego State
#3 Georgetown vs #14 Ohio

#7 Oklahoma State vs #10 Georgia Tech
#2 Ohio State vs #15 UC Santa Barbara


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Some good teams in that first OKC pod.


Northern Iowa got shafted a bit IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Anderson vs. Evan Turner in the second round. NBA scouts dream.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

San Diego St seems to get screwed a bit with their seed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Northern Iowa got shafted a bit IMO.


That was my initial reaction, JN. I had them as a 6. A 9 seed was a total shaft.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kansas must not be thrilled about potentially meeting Michigan State in the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas, Maryland, Georgetown, Maryland is a tough group.... they did not take it easy on Kansas... I expected Purdue in that group and the weakest 2 seed, which I did not anticipate as Ohio St. 

I am still fuming that Duke was ahead of Syracuse. ****ing ratface.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> San Diego St seems to get screwed a bit with their seed.


Agreed. Had them as a 9. They just won @ UNLV in the MWC finals and yet UNLV gets seeded three seed lines higher.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Michigan State isn't the same team since Goran Suton left. Strange, but true.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

croco said:


> Kansas must not be thrilled about potentially meeting Michigan State in the Sweet Sixteen.


Michigan St. is not that good. When are people going to wake up and realize it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northern Iowa has no chance to get out of that bracket. They might win one, but Kansas way too good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Kansas must not be thrilled about potentially meeting Michigan State in the Sweet Sixteen.


Lot tougher five seeds then Michigan St... I would have loved if Syracuse got them in my group.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> James Anderson vs. Evan Turner in the second round. NBA scouts dream.


Assuming Oklahoma St. wins of course. But yes, that would be a heck of a game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

REMATCH of Cuse vs. Vermont! Where's Taylor Coppenrath?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

West Region:

#1 Syracuse vs. #16 Vermont
#8 Gonzaga vs. #8 Florida State

#5 Butler vs. #12 UTEP
#4 Vanderbilt vs. #13 Murray State

#6 Xavier vs. #11 Minnesota
#3 Pittsburgh vs. #14 Oakland

#7 BYU vs. #10 Florida
#2 Kansas State vs. #15 North Texas


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Northern Iowa has no chance to get out of that bracket. They might win one, but Kansas way too good.


yup ****ty draw, for a team that could possibly have gone a little run.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Butler's going out in the first round.

EDIT: Matter of fact we could see a 12 vs. 13 in that pod.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Anybody have Vermont as a 16 seed. Looks like the committee is changing seed lines, to cut down travel, which is not in their stated mandate.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once again Vandy is a 4 seed.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Did BYU just get ****ed?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BYU with a seven seed.

FLORIDA Gets in!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Michigan St. is not that good. When are people going to wake up and realize it?


They don't have to be as good as last year because the best teams this year aren't as good as the best teams last year. I'm not saying I expect them to upset Kansas, but they still have Tom Izzo and a team that is going to be a tough out for anyone.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pitt gets the last Milwaukee pod. Damn.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Minnesota could definitely upset X.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Minnesota is getting in.... so who is out.... Virginia Tech, Cal or Utah St. 

Maybe Louisviile is out since the committee apparently things the Orange is manure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Minnesota and Florida in. UTEP is better than Butler, with Caracter in there.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Butler's going out in the first round.
> 
> EDIT: Matter of fact we could see a 12 vs. 13 in that pod.


This is a perfect draw for UTEP to potentially get to the Sweet 16.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> BYU with a seven seed.
> 
> *FLORIDA Gets in!!!*


WHAT?!?! YES!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nova has to be getting a 2 seed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Did BYU just get ****ed?


In a way, yes. In another way, it's the 10 seed and 2 seed in their region that got screwed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> BYU with a seven seed.
> 
> FLORIDA Gets in!!!


I cannot believe Florida got in. That means Virginia Tech is out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Nova has to be getting a 2 seed.


That's a god damn joke, Nova isn't that good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas State is going to bust up Florida or BYU. BYU is probably going out in Round 1 for the 10th straight time.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

croco said:


> They don't have to be as good as last year because the best teams this year aren't as good as the best teams last year. I'm not saying I expect them to upset Kansas, but they still have Tom Izzo and a team that is going to be a tough out for anyone.


Look at their resume and tell me what they have done this year that's impressive.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Kansas State is going to bust up Florida or BYU. BYU is probably going out in Round 1 for the 10th straight time.


Oh well, at least they won't have to worry about playing on a Sunday.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas St, Pitt, Vandy as the 2,3,4. A very good draw for the Orange.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

East Region:

#1 Kentucky vs. #16 East Tennessee State
#8 Texas vs. #9 Wake Forest

#5 Temple vs. #12 Cornell
#4 Wisconsin vs. #Wofford

#6 Marquette vs. #11 Washington
#3 New Mexico vs. #14 Montana

#7 Clemson vs. #10 Missouri
#2 West Virginia vs. #15 Morgan State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Kentucky got Texas/Wake. Texas is dangerous.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL at Texas. Get used to hearing "AL FAROUQ AMINU!!!!"


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Temple as a five seed. 

Committee FAIL


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Cornell another good 12 seed.

WISCONSIN GETS WOFFORD AND TEMPLE/CORNELL!!!!!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That Wofford-Wisconsin game will be played in the 50's. Both teams are great defensively.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

And Kentucky! This is awesome. The 1 seed I wanted was UK.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

All the other mid majors get screwed except for New Mexico


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lobos with a 3. I've never seen the committee give that much respect to a mid major in my life, good for them.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Looks like Marquette is at the Annex across the street from my house. Tough draw with Washington though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Anderson vs. Oliver Purnell. Picking Missouri. Both teams press, should be fun.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Louisville, Utah St., or Virginia Tech is out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Mike Anderson vs. Oliver Purnell. Picking Missouri. Both teams press, should be fun.


Yeah that should be awesome. And like you say, always go against Clemson.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Temple as a five seed.
> 
> Committee FAIL


That was really bad.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Is Duke on a collision course with the worst #2?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Looks like Marquette is at the Annex across the street from my house. Tough draw with Washington though.


You should go say hi.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Louisville, Utah St., or Virginia Tech is out.


my guess Utah St. or Va. Tech. either or is fine w/ me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HKF said:


> That Wofford-Wisconsin game will be played in the 50's. Both teams are great defensively.


Maybe 40s even.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

froggyvk said:


> Is Duke on a collision course with the worst #2?


If it's Villanova, then definitely.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Maybe 40s even.


Screw you. Maybe Leuer will score in the 40s.

Wofford doesn't look great defensively and they play at a much faster pace than Wisconsin.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Greg Gumbel... Will Baylor get in. 

Must of been out doing some crack with the committee last night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What kind of hookers did Duke get the committee this year. Must have been some fine ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor can beat Duke. Without even seeing the bracket, I have Baylor in the Elite Eight (provided they are a 2 or 3).


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Look at their resume and tell me what they have done this year that's impressive.


They have won a share of the Big 10 regular season title, a conference that is once again underrated.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

South Region: 

#1 Duke vs. #16 Arkansas-PB/Winthrop (Play-In)
#8 California vs. #9 Louisville

#5 Texas A&M vs. #12 Utah State
#4 Purdue vs. #13 Siena

#6 Notre Dame vs. #11 Old Dominion
#3 Baylor vs. #14 Sam Houston State

#7 Richmond vs. #10 Saint Marys
#2 Villanova vs. #15 Robert Morris


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So much for eht consecutive year theory.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jamal Boykin vs. Duke?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Virginia Tech is OUT


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I might take all the 12s this year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

looks like it's gonna be Va Tech. gettin the short end of the stick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena has a great draw.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good call by Anthony, was just gonna post that Siena can beat Purdue.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And Duke gets Purdue in the bracket. ****ing disgrace.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, Baylor can just cruise to the Sweet 16. Definitely got them in the Elite 8. Good call HKF.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor in the Elite Eight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome.. lets go win the NIT!!! Or not.. cant even have a home game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Richmond is going to beat Nova.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

And Baylor's regional is in Houston too. That's your best 3.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I missed one team. Florida for Virginia Tech.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

croco said:


> They have won a share of the Big 10 regular season title, a conference that is once again underrated.


And there best win all year in conference was what, home vs. Wisconsin? OMG!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So much for eht consecutive year theory.


They have done it before.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't really expect Va Tech to get in, but they deserve it as much as Florida does...Of course they should have beaten Miami and they'd have been in.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

None of the teams out have a major gripe.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Dear god. The NCAA Tournament didn't just pave the way for a Duke FF appearance. They rolled out the red carpet. 

Absolutely, pathetic. Disgusting.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> They have done it before.


But not in a while.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> None of the teams out have a major gripe.


It'll be interesting to see how we did. I almost moved New Mexico St. up to a 12 and Siena down to a 13. Doh!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Duke stuff is egregious, but they are going to have to beat A&M and Baylor in Houston to get to the Final Four. It's not going to be easy. I am happy Utah State and UTEP got in.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Notre Dame sure got a generous seed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I'm so excited! lol
> 
> All I want to see is that Duke gets a 1 seed, Utah St. makes the tournament, and Illinois does not make it. Everything else I can live with.


Okay, I guess I have to stop complaining now.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Duke stuff is egregious, but they are going to have to beat A&M and Baylor in Houston to get to the Final Four. It's not going to be easy. I am happy Utah State and UTEP got in.


It doesn't bother you that Duke got the #1 overall seed in the tournament?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seriously, Cal getting an 8 seed wasn't a good thing. They are probably going out quickly. I wanted to pick against Pitt, but I am not picking a Summit League team to beat them. Shocked they got a #3.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Okay, I guess I have to stop complaining now.


I think your Illinois hate stems from the Illini beating Wisconsin in Madison.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> And there best win all year in conference was what, home vs. Wisconsin? OMG!


Then what about a team like Duke? Who have they beaten? 

The thing is, Michigan State is a #5 seed which indicates that they are pretty good team with flaws. If they can overcome those flaws on a given day, they will have a chance to beat a higher seeded team. If not, well, then they will be out eventually which is going to happen at some point. A lot of teams have flaws, but MSU has one of the best coaches in the game who has proven that he will make the right adjustments and has the players peaking in March.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i'm pissed that they didn't match up Cuse/UK i would have loved to see UK try and handle that zone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> It doesn't bother you that Duke got the #1 overall seed in the tournament?


I don't think Duke is going to get out of the region.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I think your Illinois hate stems from the Illini beating Wisconsin in Madison.


I hate RPIs in the 70s.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The third and fourth number one seeds got the best draw. Duke the easiest, then Syeacuse. I cany believe Vandy was a four.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Diable said:


> I didn't really expect Va Tech to get in, but they deserve it as much as Florida does...Of course they should have beaten Miami and they'd have been in.


Idk. Florida could easily be out, but I think UF had a better resume than Va Tech. 

*UF:* RPI: 54, SOS: 33, Conference RPI: 37, Conference SOS: 39
*VaTech:* RPI: 56, SOS: 132, Conference RPI: 39, Conference SOS: 51


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Once again Virginia Tech gets left out because they scheduled terribly OOC. You would think at some point they would get the message.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dan Guerrerom chair of the committtee - ``Duke got the third number one seed and Purdue because they brought me some fine Carolina tail last night


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if there was only one #1 seed in the Final Four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big 12 is going to get it rocking in this tournament. Just looking at the brackets at first glance I got:

Elite Eight

Texas (8) vs. West Virginia (2)
Texas A&M (5) vs. Baylor (3)
Kansas (1) vs. Ohio State (2)
Syracuse (1) vs. Kansas State (2)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dan Guerrero --- We just felt that at the end of the season Duke did better. And by did better, it is in term so the key bribes they brought us during the last week of the season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> On another note, I wouldn't be surprised if there was only one #1 seed in the Final Four.


Could definitely happen. K-State, Baylor, and Wisconsin  could all knock off the 1s without it being much of a surprise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also the way Missouri presses West Virginia with their horrible ballhandling could be in big trouble. I think their rebounding will survive that, but it could be very close.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This was one of the worst committee jobs in a long time. Jim Nantz should have told him he sucked.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Early Final Four:

Kansas, Syracuse, Duke, and Wisconsin. Kansas over Duke. Maybe a little too homer, hahaha.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> I don't think Duke is going to get out of the region.


Will you hate Duke getting the #1 overall seed if they do get out of their region?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Florida getting in over Mississippi State is EDIT There's no EDIT case for it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Florida getting in over Mississippi State is EDIT
> 
> to quote u on the phrase you have under your name....U MAD? :laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Notre Dame sure got a generous seed.


Everybody in the Nig East got a generous seed, with the exception of the team that won the regular season title by TWO FULL GAMES!!!

I guess they made it up to us by giving us Vandy. I have to thank the committee for that


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> to quote u on the phrase you have under your name....U MAD? :laugh:


YES, MAD


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't know how you give Notre Dame a six seed.

I really, really don't.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Jay Bilas: Cornell should have been a five seed. lolol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas is winning the national title anyway, so now I won't hate Duke if they make the Final Four. If Duke beats A&M and Baylor in Houston, they earned it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How come the masking system didn't work on Rawse's use of the f word there? ****ing


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I also was surprised to see Siena as a 13 seed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> How come the masking system didn't work on Rawse's use of the f word there?


Because Florida getting in over the Bulldogs was so bad, it's affecting Internet message boards.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Syracuse got a horrible Draw..First Vermont who is a good team and beat us before when we where a high seed then even if we win that game we get f'n Gonzaga? What bull****


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> YES, MAD


They didn't do anything OOC. Their best win was ODU, UF had a win over Mich. St. and FSU. IMO that's what it came down to. As far as in conference goes Miss St. beat Vandy in the tourney, and Florida beat Tenn. a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the rest of us can agree that Florida and Mississippi State both suck


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

lol Dickie V is on repeat right now..saying the same damn thing over and over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is playing in Buffalo. They are not losing that pod.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Florida getting in over Mississippi State is motherfucking bullshit. There's no fucking case for it.


There's actually a pretty good case for it. UF played a much better OOC schedule... Played in the tougher division IN conference... Had the same in conference record, despite playing in tougher division... Split the series 1-1... 

It's hard to punish Florida for playing the tougher SOS and beating MSU during the season. You essentially want to punish them for a loss coming off a back-2-back? MSU and Ole Miss both got a 1st round bye that FLorida and UTenn deserved based on the reg season, simply cuz they played in the weak division. 

MSU had an impressive run, but FLorida definitely had a decent case over them if you look @ the season as a whole.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Syracuse is playing in Buffalo. They are not losing that pod.


Yes because playing Buffalo is gonna matter against Gonzaga when AO is hurt,Rautins is playing like crap and Wesley/Kris/Scoop seem to be the only 3 doing anything


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> They didn't do anything OOC. Their best win was ODU, UF had a win over Mich. St. and FSU. IMO that's what it came down to. As far as in conference goes Miss St. beat Vandy in the tourney, and Florida beat Tenn. a couple weeks ago.


Florida lost four out of five heading into the tournament and has an RPI worse than Mississippi State's.

The committee's always saying that getting hot late is important, then in the next breath says that it's total body of work that's key. Stop talking out of both sides of your mouth and make up your goddamn mind, committee.

Florida getting penciled in over Mississippi State proves that we can have this whole goddamn show one week beforehand, because now it's clear that conference tournaments don't mean edit.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

FSH said:


> Yes because playing Buffalo is gonna matter against Gonzaga when AO is hurt,Rautins is playing like crap and Wesley/Kris/Scoop seem to be the only 3 doing anything


LOL, dude Gonzaga sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga coming all the way across the country and winning both games seems to be a stretch. I just don't see it from them.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Florida lost four out of five heading into the tournament and has an RPI worse than Mississippi State's.
> 
> The committee's always saying that getting hot late is important, then in the next breath says that it's total body of work that's key. Stop talking out of both sides of your mouth and make up your goddamn mind, committee.
> 
> Florida getting penciled in over Mississippi State proves that we can have this whole goddamn show one week beforehand, because now it's clear that conference tournaments don't mean shit.


Conference tourney's do matter.......if you win it. IMO it should be about body of work, not about whether you get hot late. If you get hot late and it gives you more quality wins then your bubble competition, i'm all for it, but in this case it still didn't.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Everybody in the Nig East got a generous seed, with the exception of the team that won the regular season title by TWO FULL GAMES!!!
> 
> I guess they made it up to us by giving us Vandy. I have to thank the committee for that


A 1 seed isn't generous? 

Duke won their conference tourney while SU lost their last two games of the year. This is not an injustice. Expecially with the draw they got.

How did Wisconsin get a 4 when Michigan State got a 5? So their resume doesn't blow you out of the water, but come on, the still won the Big Ten. To draw a 5 seed in Spokane and a matchup with Kansas is harsh.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke will be lucky to get past Louisville. I'm picking UL in my bracket. No reverse psychology.

And then people will scream, "See Syracuse deserved that seed."

Same ole thing. blah blah....


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Duke will be lucky to get past Louisville. I'm picking UL in my bracket. No reverse psychology.
> 
> And then people will scream, "See Syracuse deserved that seed."
> 
> Same ole thing. blah blah....


Cal has to get by Louisville first, TM. 

Either team could give Duke a run. Especially Cal who was right with Kansas on the road for 25 minutes. Not many teams can say that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

MLKG said:


> A 1 seed isn't generous?
> 
> Duke won their conference tourney while SU lost their last two games of the year. This is not an injustice. Expecially with the draw they got.


Let's recap what has happened to Syracuse and Duke since reg season ended: 

Syracuse - Lost to 3 seed Georgetown

Duke - Beat Virginia, NC State, Miami, and Georgia Tech - a combined 21-43 in conference. 

Please, folk. Justify to me how Syr and Duke's reg season was so close that these conf tournament results make one stinking bit of difference.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Let's recap what has happened to Syracuse and Duke since reg season ended:
> 
> Syracuse - Lost to 3 seed Georgetown
> 
> ...


SU has lost two in a row and Duke won 4 games? How does that build a case for SU?

Syracuse was punished for losing its last two games. They haven't won since the Nova game. They are playing their worst ball of the season. This isn't an injustice.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Cal has to get by Louisville first, TM.
> 
> Either team could give Duke a run. Especially Cal who was right with Kansas on the road for 25 minutes. Not many teams can say that.


OK, so it wasn't on the road, but on a neutral floor, but Cornell did it for 40.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

MLKG said:


> A 1 seed isn't generous?
> 
> Duke won their conference tourney while SU lost their last two games of the year. This is not an injustice. Expecially with the draw they got.
> 
> How did Wisconsin get a 4 when Michigan State got a 5? So their resume doesn't blow you out of the water, but come on, the still won the Big Ten. To draw a 5 seed in Spokane and a matchup with Kansas is harsh.


It's called un-balanced scheduling. Michigan State didn't have to play at Ohio State, that's why they finished a game better than Wisconsin in conference.

I'm with coolpohle, Michigan State is not that good. You all are drooling over them because Izzo occasionally takes his teams to the Final Four, this isn't one of those years.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> The Big 12 is going to get it rocking in this tournament. Just looking at the brackets at first glance I got:
> 
> Elite Eight
> 
> ...


You haven't seen Texas play since the UConn game then.

I'm warning you now, that Texas team is awful.

Barnes has the same 'choke-artist' characteristics that Purnell has, and I know how much you love Purnell.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

MLKG said:


> SU has lost two in a row and Duke won 4 games? How does that build a case for SU?
> 
> Syracuse was punished for losing its last two games. They haven't won since the Nova game. They are playing their worst ball of the season. This isn't an injustice.


Dude, last 10 doesn't matter...

It's the entire resume and it's really not close. Duke got the overall number 3 (1-seed) because they're Duke.

WVU was jobbed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

All West Virginia had to do was protect their home court and they would've got a one. Heck, they probably could've lost at home once and still got a one. Two+ home losses = no complaints for getting a two.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> You haven't seen Texas play since the UConn game then.
> 
> I'm warning you now, that Texas team is awful.
> 
> Barnes has the same 'choke-artist' characteristics that Purnell has, and I know how much you love Purnell.


Ya I dont see Texas getting past Kentucky, when you are looking at the talent its close but prety much the way Texas has won games this season is by being more athletic than their opponents, needless to say thats not gonna be a problem for Kentucky...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, Texas just isn't that good. I guess I didn't realize when they were 17-0 that they hadn't really played anyone that tough yet.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> It's called un-balanced scheduling. Michigan State didn't have to play at Ohio State, that's why they finished a game better than Wisconsin in conference.
> 
> I'm with coolpohle, Michigan State is not that good. You all are drooling over them because Izzo occasionally takes his teams to the Final Four, this isn't one of those years.


If there is any drooling going on its because, despite some underachieving this season, its still the same group that beat two one seeds and made it to the final game last year.

They did some coasting this year, lost some games they shouldn't have lost, whatever.
I'm not saying they are going to repeat that run, but they are too good for a 5 seed.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It is far from the same group. Suton and Walton have been missed far more than anyone imagined before the season started.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Probably one of the tourneys where I have no expectations whatsoever. Might have to do with UNC not making it, but still not many star players out there. I'll strictly be watching this to evaluate NBA talent, if I were to root for any teams it would be Ohio State, Louisville and maybe Minnesota. None of them have a shot at winning it all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Texas-Wake is quite intriguing. If Ish can get into the lane like he usually does, they could win that. But a Kentucky-Texas matchup is quite intriguing. Quite!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

FSH said:


> Syracuse got a horrible Draw..First Vermont who is a good team and beat us before when we where a high seed then even if we win that game we get f'n Gonzaga? What bull****


If you are a 1 seed and worrying about the draw your getting in the first two games, your not a real contender anyways. 

What is importnat is the draw in the regionals, and we definetely got a good draw getting the weakest four seed in Vandy, a so so five in Butler, the weakest three seed in Pitt. We deserved to get one of the best two seeds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

FSH said:


> Yes because playing Buffalo is gonna matter against Gonzaga when AO is hurt,Rautins is playing like crap and Wesley/Kris/Scoop seem to be the only 3 doing anything


That is not a draw issue... that is a Syracuse issue. 

And Rautins has been iffy the last two games, but was amazing in the handful of games before that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> The committee's always saying that getting hot late is important, then in the next breath says that it's total body of work that's key. Stop talking out of both sides of your mouth and make up your goddamn mind, committee.


At the beginning of this year they announced that the last 10 games was no longer a criteria, and the entire body of wrok would be considered with no extra value to the end of games.

Unless of course your being compared to Duke... if your late season struggles is what has to put you behind Duke, then so be it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MLKG said:


> A 1 seed isn't generous?
> 
> Duke won their conference tourney while SU lost their last two games of the year. This is not an injustice. Expecially with the draw they got.
> 
> How did Wisconsin get a 4 when Michigan State got a 5? So their resume doesn't blow you out of the water, but come on, the still won the Big Ten. To draw a 5 seed in Spokane and a matchup with Kansas is harsh.


Wisconsin got a four seed because they beat your almighty Duke... come on man start being consistent, or we will have to place you on the committee next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Willo said:


> I also was surprised to see Siena as a 13 seed.


Siena did not really have any top 50 victories so that worked against them. Quality of a few victories was evident in all seeding decisions with the exception of Duke.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes I truly despise Duke again. Its been awhile, like three or four years since I cared about them losing. Its feels good to hate the douches again.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im surprised not more people have mentioned Tennessee's terrible seed... I know when they lost, they lost bad, but they still beat the top two overall seeds in Kansas and Kentucky!!! They had a damn top 15 RPI and a top 20 SOS... How does that team get a 6 seed? 

Vandy had a lower RPI, a lower SOS, and not near the caliber of quality wins, yet they get a 4 seed? Sure they beat Tenn twice, but UT should've been at top 5 seed at the lowest... A 25 win team with the quality wins and SOS they had deserved better.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought they would be a five, but I don't think a six is shocking. I'm thinking maybe the committee had them as a five, and then when they got shalacked by 29 to Kentucky on Saturday, they decided to move them down.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If you asked me before the selections were announced if six was low, I would have said no. But afterwards, given that they really respected the SEC East, and gave a 4 to Vandy, and a ten to Florida, I was surprised to see Tennessee not get a five.

But 6 is about what they deserved.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Wisconsin got a four seed because they beat your almighty Duke... come on man start being consistent, or we will have to place you on the committee next year.


I don't think that was inconsistant....

Definately not MY Duke either. Thats funny though. I just think its stupid to soft sell winning the ACC tournament because you don't like the teams they played.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duke might not beat Louisville


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MLKG said:


> I don't think that was inconsistant....
> 
> Definately not MY Duke either. Thats funny though. I just think its stupid to soft sell winning the ACC tournament because you don't like the teams they played.


And its much more stupid, using your words, to not place alot of importance in their poor performance in elite road games or road games in general.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Duke might not beat Louisville


Duke won't be Louisville. Haven't you people learned anything?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are just trying to be nice...you are clearly the favorites in that matchup


----------

